# Passive Smoking



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just a quick question.  Am very cranky with DH as he doesn't seem to 'want' to smoke outside.... instead (when he's home, and I'm asleep!!) he smokes in a room with the window open, but I can still smell it!!  Then he denies he did anything    

What risk does this pose to my baby?  I've tried telling him a million times about the risk of sids, low birth weight etc, and he says he cares at the time, then goes ahead and smokes the next night when I'm asleep.....

What can I do??

~Natt~


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Natt

I do sympathise. My dh used to be a heavy smoker (40/day). I used to make him go outside. I made it as difficult for him as possible (Im not really a nasty person !!  ). Its so difficult Natt.

Have a read of this:

www.empho.org.uk/products/ Smoking/Passive-smoking-V3.pdf 

It could be that maybe your midwife could have a word with him. See if he will read the research that has been done. Once your baby arrives you will become even more cranky about this. 

Your dh does care Natt. He maybe feels that he isnt doing any harm as he is not smoking near you.

Jeanettexx


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

can you please help me, I am very new to IVF I have started my Menopur injections but want to know is it ok to go from thigh to stomach and is there a particular place on the tummy to inject, I really am sorry to ask, but do want to get this right, many many thanks.


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Jeanette!

It is hard, and he does smoke outside when I'm around to stalk him  

I read him the bits of the article I felt were most important, and he said "good thing I don't smoke inside then"...... the nerve!    

Maybe now he'll sit up and take notice!

~Natt~


----------

